# Dow erases gains for the year, tumbles more than 600 points as stocks extend October swoon



## McRocket (Oct 24, 2018)

_'The Dow Jones Industrial Average dropped 608.01 points at 24,583.42 and erased all of its gains for 2018. The S&P 500 dropped 3.1 percent to 2,656.10 and also turned negative for the year. The Nasdaq Composite fell 4.4 percent to 7,108.40— entering correction territory — as Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Alphabet all traded lower.

"An increasingly murky macro picture is clouding the 2019 earnings outlook leaving investors to largely shrug off a solid start to the third quarter earnings season," said Alec Young, managing director of global markets research at FTSE Russell. "While valuations have certainly come down in recent weeks, at 16 times forward earnings for the Russell 1000 index, they aren't in the bargain basement by any means, especially if earnings growth slows more than expected next year."

*Stocks have taken a beating this month. The Dow has dropped 7.1 percent in October, while the S&P 500 has pulled back 8.9 percent. The Nasdaq, meanwhile, has tumbled 11.7 percent.'*

Dow erases gains for the year, tumbles more than 600 points as stocks extend October swoon

_
A week before Halloween - and the DOW is in the red for the year.


----------



## McRocket (Oct 24, 2018)

Markets In Turmoil: S&P, Dow Erase 2018 Gains As Nasdaq Crashes Most Since 2011


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'The Dow Jones Industrial Average dropped 608.01 points at 24,583.42 and erased all of its gains for 2018. The S&P 500 dropped 3.1 percent to 2,656.10 and also turned negative for the year. The Nasdaq Composite fell 4.4 percent to 7,108.40— entering correction territory — as Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Alphabet all traded lower.
> 
> "An increasingly murky macro picture is clouding the 2019 earnings outlook leaving investors to largely shrug off a solid start to the third quarter earnings season," said Alec Young, managing director of global markets research at FTSE Russell. "While valuations have certainly come down in recent weeks, at 16 times forward earnings for the Russell 1000 index, they aren't in the bargain basement by any means, especially if earnings growth slows more than expected next year."
> 
> ...


I blame George Soros.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 24, 2018)

What goes up must come down.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 24, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'The Dow Jones Industrial Average dropped 608.01 points at 24,583.42 and erased all of its gains for 2018. The S&P 500 dropped 3.1 percent to 2,656.10 and also turned negative for the year. The Nasdaq Composite fell 4.4 percent to 7,108.40— entering correction territory — as Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Alphabet all traded lower.
> 
> "An increasingly murky macro picture is clouding the 2019 earnings outlook leaving investors to largely shrug off a solid start to the third quarter earnings season," said Alec Young, managing director of global markets research at FTSE Russell. "While valuations have certainly come down in recent weeks, at 16 times forward earnings for the Russell 1000 index, they aren't in the bargain basement by any means, especially if earnings growth slows more than expected next year."
> 
> ...



MOAR THREADS!!!!


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 24, 2018)

Maga


----------



## McRocket (Oct 24, 2018)

If Trump had a properly working brain in his head, he should declare victory (even though he won nothing - but his people can make stuff up) and end the trade war.

 This tariff madness of his should not have been started until the effects from the Fed unwinding it's ZIRP/QE had finished working it's way through the economy.

As it is, the trade 'war' is just making things that much worse....idiot.

And I guarantee you a lot of Republicans trying to win midterms are none-too-happy with Trump's tariffs either as the latter are hurting the economy just when the former are fighting for their political lives.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 24, 2018)

There's no way the Fed is indirectly influencing stock prices either

Not a chance


----------



## caddo kid (Oct 24, 2018)

only the tip of the iceberg

when Trump gets done destroying the planet the market losses will make the 2008 crash look like a cake walk


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 24, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> There's no way the Fed is indirectly influencing stock prices either
> 
> Not a chance


Who picked the guy running the fed?  Only the best!


----------



## Aldo Raine (Oct 24, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'The Dow Jones Industrial Average dropped 608.01 points at 24,583.42 and erased all of its gains for 2018. The S&P 500 dropped 3.1 percent to 2,656.10 and also turned negative for the year. The Nasdaq Composite fell 4.4 percent to 7,108.40— entering correction territory — as Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Alphabet all traded lower.
> 
> "An increasingly murky macro picture is clouding the 2019 earnings outlook leaving investors to largely shrug off a solid start to the third quarter earnings season," said Alec Young, managing director of global markets research at FTSE Russell. "While valuations have certainly come down in recent weeks, at 16 times forward earnings for the Russell 1000 index, they aren't in the bargain basement by any means, especially if earnings growth slows more than expected next year."
> 
> ...




MAGA?


----------



## KissMy (Oct 24, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > There's no way the Fed is indirectly influencing stock prices either
> ...


He is another Trump picked Swamp Rat!!!


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 24, 2018)

Could just be a nice correction.  We're down less than 10% in this one, no big deal.  Not yet, at least.

Of course, many are celebrating and hoping for the worst, but little can be done about people like that.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 24, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Could just be a nice correction.  We're down less than 10% in this one, no big deal.  Not yet, at least.
> 
> Of course, many are celebrating and hoping for the worst, but little can be done about people like that.


It’s sure a bad year.


----------



## caddo kid (Oct 24, 2018)

The Chinese economy has been 'rattled' by the  Trump tariffs.

In response, the Chinese have been doing some questionable financial schemes to help prop things up.

As a result, the Chinese markets have been dropping.

The US markets are responding in kind.

The market drop can indirectly be tied to the Trump tariffs.

But, we all know that,  "trade wars are good & easy to win." 

What a fvcking train wreck The Donald has unleashed. 

There is nothing like putting shit dressing on your own sandwich; right Donny?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 24, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Could just be a nice correction.  We're down less than 10% in this one, no big deal.  Not yet, at least.
> ...


No, not in the grand scheme of things.  We're down a point or two.  Experienced, long term investors know not to worry at this point.
.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 24, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Only lose when you sell.


----------



## McRocket (Oct 24, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Could just be a nice correction.  We're down less than 10% in this one, no big deal.  Not yet, at least.
> 
> Of course, many are celebrating and hoping for the worst, but little can be done about people like that.



This is not a simple correction, IMO.

This is an unwinding of a HUGE period of central bank intervention that is now (finally) being slowly unwound. The trade silliness that Trump is obsessed with is just making things that much worse.

I am not saying today's carnage will continue unabated.

But the markets cannot keep growing without the Fed pumping them up anymore. All that debt has to work it's way out.

And the faster it happens, the better off America will be - the less cheap money it has to burn off.






Velocity of M2 Money Stock

For those of you who don't know what the above chart means - it shows that American money is not trading hands...at the lowest levels in recorded history.
 That means that much of the money being spent is just new, cheap debt. Existing money is not moving much.
 If the only way an economy is growing is through the creation of cheap debt...that is obviously bad news for the future as all that debt eventually has to be paid for.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > _'The Dow Jones Industrial Average dropped 608.01 points at 24,583.42 and erased all of its gains for 2018. The S&P 500 dropped 3.1 percent to 2,656.10 and also turned negative for the year. The Nasdaq Composite fell 4.4 percent to 7,108.40— entering correction territory — as Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Alphabet all traded lower.
> ...



I think it's Obama's DERP STATE.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 24, 2018)

FFS!! We need MOAR DOW THREADS!!!!

TO THE KEYBOARDS!!!


----------



## Picaro (Oct 24, 2018)

No real news. It all about guessing right;people who guessed it would go down and shorted yesterday made a lot of money. If they guess right about when it goes up they win. Whoopity whoopity.


----------



## dave p (Oct 24, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Maga


Simplistic


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 24, 2018)

How to be a Progressive

Dow Up - Thank you, Obama
Dow Down -  Fucking Trump!


----------



## dave p (Oct 24, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> The Chinese economy has been 'rattled' by the  Trump tariffs.
> 
> In response, the Chinese have been doing some questionable financial schemes to help prop things up.
> 
> ...


Anyone that wants to claim this is  all because of tarriffs is a moron.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 24, 2018)

Picaro said:


> No real news. It all about guessing right;people who guessed it would go down and shorted yesterday made a lot of money. If they guess right about when it goes up they win. Whoopity whoopity.


The rich probably made more.  Everyone else most likely lost.


----------



## Brain357 (Oct 24, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> How to be a Progressive
> 
> Dow Up - Thank you, Obama
> Dow Down -  Fucking Trump!


Trump does go against economics constantly.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 24, 2018)

Didn’t the Hussein just take credit for the economy two days ago?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Could just be a nice correction.  We're down less than 10% in this one, no big deal.  Not yet, at least.
> ...


Heh.  My compliments.  I don't see people talking about the velocity of money very often.

See my OP: The Fed's Bond Bubble Doomsday Machine

Your chart stops three years ago, though.

Here;






The velocity is picking up, and that is probably why the Fed is increasing interest rates.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Didn’t the Hussein just take credit for the economy two days ago?


Hasn't Trump been taking credit for the economy for the past two years?


----------



## caddo kid (Oct 24, 2018)

dave p said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > The Chinese economy has been 'rattled' by the  Trump tariffs.
> ...




No; it is not all about tariffs & I didn't say it is, did I? No, I did not but then you had to interject your bullshit into the thread in your lame ass attempt at being all bad ass. 
Tariffs are part of the equation though.
There are other components; interest rates & 3rd Q results are two current biggies.
But go ahead & keep playing your wanna B bad ass 13 year old self.


----------



## McRocket (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Thanks....I have been moaning about the money velocity for several years now - few listen. Nice to see someone who gets it as well.

Actually, my chart does go to today (if you look closely). But yours is more detailed/easier to read.

As for the upturn, I think it was because the Fed started to raise rates as opposed to the other way around.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 24, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> There's no way the Fed is indirectly influencing stock prices either
> 
> Not a chance



The Fed was doing backflips for O keeping it at O and shoving trillions his way.  Yep, they were lipsticking that pig for O.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

McRocket said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


I would like to hear your logic that higher interest rates increased the velocity of money.

The whole point of raising interest rates is to slow it down.


----------



## dave p (Oct 24, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Tarriffs were the only reference you made. You’re a fucking idiot and you have proven it in your posts.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

LordBrownTrout said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > There's no way the Fed is indirectly influencing stock prices either
> ...


They were doing it for the US and world economies.

Just like the ECB was doing it for Europe.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Oct 24, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



We are down 5.7% from the high on Jan 22...the day that Trump added his first tariff showing that he was stupid enough to get into a trade war. 

So, at what point do you experienced, long term investors start to worry?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Oct 24, 2018)

dave p said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > The Chinese economy has been 'rattled' by the  Trump tariffs.
> ...



Tariffs are not the only reason, but it is not a coincidence that this all started the day Trump leveled his first tariffs showing he was stupid enough to start a trade war.


----------



## McRocket (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...





g5000 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



That is when the Fed is trying to slow down the economy. Since 2007 (or even 2001), the Fed has been trying to heat up the economy (through ZIRP and various QE).

As stated in Investopedia:

_'Since 2007, however, the velocity of money has fallen dramatically as the Federal Reserve greatly expanded its balance sheet in an effort to combat the global financial crisis and deflationary pressures. As of the first quarter of 2016, M2 velocity was just 1.46x — the lowest reading since it bottomed out at 1.15x during the Great Depression.'

Velocity of Money_

Now that the Fed is trying to raise rates to 'historic' norms and normalize it's balance sheet - it is causing the velocity to (slowly) rise again.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > _'The Dow Jones Industrial Average dropped 608.01 points at 24,583.42 and erased all of its gains for 2018. The S&P 500 dropped 3.1 percent to 2,656.10 and also turned negative for the year. The Nasdaq Composite fell 4.4 percent to 7,108.40— entering correction territory — as Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Alphabet all traded lower.
> ...





Brain357 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > There's no way the Fed is indirectly influencing stock prices either
> ...



What did the Kenyan do this time...I mean, it’s Hussein’s economy...right?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 24, 2018)

McRocket said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Yes, we both agree the velocity slowed after the crash.

Now it is picking up. Correct me if I am wrong, but it sounded like you were attributing the increase in velocity to the Fed increasing interest rates.  The cart before the horse, so to speak.

To me, it looks like the Fed is trying to get ahead of the curve and is increasing rates to keep the velocity from increasing too rapidly.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 24, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'The Dow Jones Industrial Average dropped 608.01 points at 24,583.42 and erased all of its gains for 2018. The S&P 500 dropped 3.1 percent to 2,656.10 and also turned negative for the year. The Nasdaq Composite fell 4.4 percent to 7,108.40— entering correction territory — as Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Alphabet all traded lower.
> 
> "An increasingly murky macro picture is clouding the 2019 earnings outlook leaving investors to largely shrug off a solid start to the third quarter earnings season," said Alec Young, managing director of global markets research at FTSE Russell. "While valuations have certainly come down in recent weeks, at 16 times forward earnings for the Russell 1000 index, they aren't in the bargain basement by any means, especially if earnings growth slows more than expected next year."
> 
> ...


Pro investers are cashing in and getting richer.  

Nothing to see here.

.


----------



## McRocket (Oct 24, 2018)

g5000 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



But if you look at the chart, the curve only started to rise after the Fed started to raise rates at 3 month intervals (March 2017) and accelerated their balance sheet 'normalization'.

United States Prime Rate History


----------



## dave p (Oct 24, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Calm down junior.


----------



## caddo kid (Oct 24, 2018)

dave p said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...




You’re a fucking idiot and you have proven it by continually being a BITCH


----------



## dave p (Oct 24, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Bite me junior. You have never offered up anything if substance . You have been the thread clown.


----------



## caddo kid (Oct 24, 2018)

dave p said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...




No one here gives a flying fvck what you think, or what manure you have to verbally spread


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 24, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, at what point do you experienced, long term investors start to worry?


As long as they're a long-term investor, never.

And if they're experienced, they know that perfectly healthy corrections can reach 10% to 15%.

This is why the average active investor has averaged only around a 3% return over the last 20 years (DALBAR study) - they lose their shit over volatility and allow their personal prejudices to distort their reason.
.


----------



## skews13 (Oct 24, 2018)

The Dow’s drop was a sharp reversal from its upward momentum after the trading day began with a strong earnings report from aircraft maker Boeing. By day’s end, all of the Dow’s 2018 gains had been wiped out. The average fell 608 points, or 2.4 percent, to close at 24,584.32. The Dow is looking at its worst month in eight years.

Dow plunges more than 600 points in another day of losses, officially wiping out its 2018 gains


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 24, 2018)

Hint...QQQ Puts.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 24, 2018)

Buying opportunity?


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 24, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Buying opportunity?


And selling...


----------



## sartre play (Oct 24, 2018)

Getting whip lash.


----------



## Meister (Oct 24, 2018)

*merged*


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 24, 2018)

Funny how people are bitching about the drop. 

Why didn't you get out when the getting was good?

-Geaux


----------



## candycorn (Oct 24, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'The Dow Jones Industrial Average dropped 608.01 points at 24,583.42 and erased all of its gains for 2018. The S&P 500 dropped 3.1 percent to 2,656.10 and also turned negative for the year. The Nasdaq Composite fell 4.4 percent to 7,108.40— entering correction territory — as Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Alphabet all traded lower.
> 
> "An increasingly murky macro picture is clouding the 2019 earnings outlook leaving investors to largely shrug off a solid start to the third quarter earnings season," said Alec Young, managing director of global markets research at FTSE Russell. "While valuations have certainly come down in recent weeks, at 16 times forward earnings for the Russell 1000 index, they aren't in the bargain basement by any means, especially if earnings growth slows more than expected next year."
> 
> ...



Obama's tenure saw the Dow rise 149% over his 8 years.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 24, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Buying opportunity?



You first.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 24, 2018)

The Fed is slowing business growth more than anything else.  Companies are showing growth, but less than forecast.  

Amazon, Intel, Twitter, and 793 other companies report earnings tomorrow.  It could be a rough day again.


----------



## Meister (Oct 24, 2018)

candycorn said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > _'The Dow Jones Industrial Average dropped 608.01 points at 24,583.42 and erased all of its gains for 2018. The S&P 500 dropped 3.1 percent to 2,656.10 and also turned negative for the year. The Nasdaq Composite fell 4.4 percent to 7,108.40— entering correction territory — as Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Alphabet all traded lower.
> ...


With the Feds infusing over 4 trillion dollars into the economy for the same exact period.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 24, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Buying opportunity?


Not yet.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 24, 2018)

Meister said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



How much has been infused under Trump?


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 24, 2018)

candycorn said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > _'The Dow Jones Industrial Average dropped 608.01 points at 24,583.42 and erased all of its gains for 2018. The S&P 500 dropped 3.1 percent to 2,656.10 and also turned negative for the year. The Nasdaq Composite fell 4.4 percent to 7,108.40— entering correction territory — as Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Alphabet all traded lower.
> ...


That's what 0% interest rates do

-Geaux


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Could just be a nice correction.  We're down less than 10% in this one, no big deal.  Not yet, at least.
> 
> Of course, many are celebrating and hoping for the worst, but little can be done about people like that.



I think you mean _*another*_ nice correction.  They started "correcting" back in January.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 24, 2018)

It’s Obama’s economy, it’s his fault.


----------



## Meister (Oct 24, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You asked, research it.  I know the fed rates were near 0 under Obama and they are rising under Trump.  That might give you a hint.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 24, 2018)

Meister said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Ahh...and the one year (of many to come) trillion dollar budget over-run is doing nothing to prop up markets now is it?  Clueless doesn't begin to describe you.


----------



## Meister (Oct 24, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Wow, you didn't research the question you asked me. And not a mention of the Fed raising the fed rate under the Trump administration which we were discussing.
You go down a rabbit trail....figures.  Start a thread on your post and we can discuss it too.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 24, 2018)

Meister said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I asked you a question, you punted.  I win.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 24, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'The Dow Jones Industrial Average dropped 608.01 points at 24,583.42 and erased all of its gains for 2018. The S&P 500 dropped 3.1 percent to 2,656.10 and also turned negative for the year. The Nasdaq Composite fell 4.4 percent to 7,108.40— entering correction territory — as Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Alphabet all traded lower.
> 
> "An increasingly murky macro picture is clouding the 2019 earnings outlook leaving investors to largely shrug off a solid start to the third quarter earnings season," said Alec Young, managing director of global markets research at FTSE Russell. "While valuations have certainly come down in recent weeks, at 16 times forward earnings for the Russell 1000 index, they aren't in the bargain basement by any means, especially if earnings growth slows more than expected next year."
> 
> ...


Is the schmuck in the WH going to take credit ??


----------



## Meister (Oct 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > _'The Dow Jones Industrial Average dropped 608.01 points at 24,583.42 and erased all of its gains for 2018. The S&P 500 dropped 3.1 percent to 2,656.10 and also turned negative for the year. The Nasdaq Composite fell 4.4 percent to 7,108.40— entering correction territory — as Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Alphabet all traded lower.
> ...


He has to because of the tariffs, it is having impact.
Also, with Trumps economy the Feds are raising rates which IMO is starting to have a neg on the market also.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 24, 2018)

Put an army on our southern border poised to invade and something not good is going to happen.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 24, 2018)

Meister said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


YES The Fed chief that Trump appointed is raising rates and Trump belly aches  Meanwhile the idiot fired Yellen who was keeping rates low  Think the moron will take the blame???  When pigs fly


----------



## Meister (Oct 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


You can't keep rates low, Ed.  In a good economy and a low rate inflation rears its ugly head.  That's why they raise the rates.  Trump thinks they are raising it too fast.
Inflation is in check, but it does have impact on the market and it may start to cool.  Which it could very well be doing.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 24, 2018)

Meister said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


But Trump is angry with the Fed for raising rates  and like you infer in a good economy they need raising ,,,,,Buy bank stock   imho


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 24, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'The Dow Jones Industrial Average dropped 608.01 points at 24,583.42 and erased all of its gains for 2018. The S&P 500 dropped 3.1 percent to 2,656.10 and also turned negative for the year. The Nasdaq Composite fell 4.4 percent to 7,108.40— entering correction territory — as Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Alphabet all traded lower.
> 
> "An increasingly murky macro picture is clouding the 2019 earnings outlook leaving investors to largely shrug off a solid start to the third quarter earnings season," said Alec Young, managing director of global markets research at FTSE Russell. "While valuations have certainly come down in recent weeks, at 16 times forward earnings for the Russell 1000 index, they aren't in the bargain basement by any means, especially if earnings growth slows more than expected next year."
> 
> ...


*Its about time the Dow did a correction it should have done one two years ago .  Its a relief that it has started.*


----------



## McRocket (Oct 25, 2018)

*US Futures Surge, Europe Rebounds As Market Rout Fades After $7 Trillion Wiped Out

'*_Is it finally safe to buy the dip?

One day after Wall Street’s worst day since 2011 which sent US stock markets into the red for the year, and after Asian markets suffered heavy losses putting global stocks on course for their worst month since the financial crisis, the global rout has eased and S&P 500 futures gained as much as 1%, signaling a bounce on Wall Street and wiping out much of Wednesday's last hour losses...'

US Futures Surge, European Rebounds As Market Rout Fades After $7 Trillion Wiped Out_


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 25, 2018)

`
I have a rather diversified portfolio. I weathered the great 2008 disaster and came out ahead. On the other hand, I have also been cashing in some to buy more land and tackle some new capitol projects.


----------



## McRocket (Oct 25, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > So, at what point do you experienced, long term investors start to worry?
> ...



I partially disagree. 'Worry' is a relative term.

Back in September 2007, I 'worried' that the housing market was about to collapse (and the equity markets with them). So I completely liquidated my portfolio. If I had have remained 'unworried' and just looked at the trend (as the Fed did) as just a 'correction'...I would have lost TONS and missed a prime opportunity.

In other words, even though the 'experts' back in Fall 2007 were saying 'everything is fine'...my emotions/my gut were telling me otherwise. So I listened to my emotions and did more digging/research which led me to liquidate.

One should never panic, true. But I think it is dangerous to ignore ones emotions completely - even in investing.

But, each to his/her own, I guess.


----------



## Toro (Oct 25, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> FFS!! We need MOAR DOW THREADS!!!!
> 
> TO THE KEYBOARDS!!!



We don’t want to distract everyone from all the “Democrats planted the mail bombs” threads!


----------



## Claudette (Oct 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What goes up must come down.



Yup just like it does all the time.

The market goes up. The market goes down.

Nothing new at all.


----------



## McRocket (Oct 25, 2018)

Toro said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > FFS!! We need MOAR DOW THREADS!!!!
> ...


Lol...really.

Man, those are about the dumbest threads I can imagine.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 25, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> There's no way the Fed is indirectly influencing stock prices either
> 
> Not a chance



No, you are absolutely dead wrong. The Fed QE and ZIRP policies drove the market up to all time highs while the economy was sluggish at best. It’s called malinvestment driven by surplus cash. Now the Fed has adopted QT and is raising rates. The cash spigot has been turned off, so stock prices will recalibrate. DJIA will be at 17,000 before it is at 27,000.


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 26, 2018)

The fed burst the bubble with its minuscule rate increases and the end of QE. This is eight years overdue.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 5, 2018)

Soooooo, where's the DOW today, where will it be tomorrow if Republicans keep the House?


----------



## KissMy (Nov 5, 2018)

Another Republican Debt Explosion is Destroying the USA!!!


----------

